# Optical spdif headache



## rhino (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm in the process of trying to connect my pc to my hifi via the optical spdif on my mobo in order to avoid blowing my amp (which I already did twice). This mobo, when new, comes with a sound card that doesnt have optical spdif on it (which makes no odds because theres one on the mobo and by the time I received this board the soundcard disappeared).
Point is, which driver to use? So I put in the realtek software and it just disappears. Nothing in the startup programs and almost no sign of it in the program file. The "official" driver for this board is from "Soundmax" which won't install because there's no deicated sound card.
The existence of the optical spdif is mentioned in the user manual but nothing about how.
Please advise.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 10, 2012)

If there is no sound card you're going to need one.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 10, 2012)

OK forget the Realtek.Try this link with drivers for your ADI chiphttp://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/Asus-Maximus-Formula-SoundMAX-Audio-Driver-6-10-0x-6260-Download-46439.html Also go into BIOS and select in the on-board devices audio enable HD  that will enable the sound.

PS the external link 2 works.

PSS
Oh forget it damn that sucks the card also acted as the on board for the optical,and spdif on the motherboard.

You could try and see about getting the sound from your video card to it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 10, 2012)

what kind of amplifier is it?


----------



## rhino (Jan 10, 2012)

*Because...*



DanTheBanjoman said:


> If there is no sound card you're going to need one.


there needs to be some kind of sound device installed to render the information for the optical spdif to transmit and it doesn't matter which? Or maybe I see if I can find one the original cards on ebay.
In the mean time I'll see what happens with the driver version recommended by H82LUZ73.


----------



## rhino (Jan 10, 2012)

*Further to...*

Hmmm, seems I need the extra audio device.
There's a newer version of that driver by the way.
Nice day.


----------



## rhino (Jan 10, 2012)

*Amp*

The one on now is a Marantz PM57 the one that spat its dummy twice was a Spark II Tube amp, real nice.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 10, 2012)

rhino said:


> there needs to be some kind of sound device installed to render the information for the optical spdif to transmit and it doesn't matter which? Or maybe I see if I can find one the original cards on ebay.
> In the mean time I'll see what happens with the driver version recommended by H82LUZ73.



Either get the original card or get a card that has optical out. I highly doubt the board can route the signal from any soundcard.


----------



## rhino (Jan 10, 2012)

*New card*

Think you might be right.


----------

